# Classic Beetle Oil Change: What oil to use?



## JoshStoryDesign (Sep 29, 2008)

The engine is a 1915cc, with under 2,000mi. on it (brand new, never rebuilt). What weight and what brand do you suggest?


_Modified by JoshStoryDesign at 3:21 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## buggin2662 (Jan 24, 2008)

*oil*

Use Mobil delvac 15w 40 I used it in my 1776 very good stuff


----------



## jansjetta (Feb 26, 2003)

You need an oil with zinc. You need the lube properties of zinc in a Type 1 engine to reduce scuffing and premature wear. Tolerances are loose and oil pressures are iffy internally, no matter who built the engine or what quality of components, or oiling system, you have. Valvoline 10w40 high mileage (has zinc additives) for winter, Valvoline 20w50 Racing for summer.


----------

